# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أضاعوني وأي فتى أضاعوا!

## أمل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ذكر ابن حجة الحموي هذه القصة الطريفة في كتابة (ثمرات الأوراق):
قيل: إنه كان لأبي حنيفة رضي الله عنه جار إسكاف بالكوفة يعمل نهاره أجمع فإذا جنه الليل، رجع إلى منزله بلحم وسمك فيطبخ اللحم ويشوي السمك فإذا دب فيه السكر أنشد:
أضاعوني وأي فتى أضاعوا ... ليوم كريهة وسداد ثغر 
ولا يزال يشرب ويردد البيت إلى أن يغلبه السكر وينام، وكان الإمام أبو حنيفة يصلي الليل كله، ويسمع حديثه وإنشاده ففقد صوته بعض الليالي فسأل عنه فقيل: أخذه العسس منذ ثلاثة أيام وهو محبوس فصلى الإمام الفجر وركب بغلته ومشى واستأذن على الأمير فقال أئذنوا له واقبلوا به راكبا حتى يطأ البساط فلما دخل على الأمير أجلسه مكانه وقال ما حاجة الإمام فقال لي جار إسكاف أخذه العسس منذ ثلاثة أيام فتأمر بتخليته فقال نعم وكل من أخذ تلك الليل إلى يومنا هذا ثم أمر بتخليته وتخليتهم أجمعين فركب الإمام وتبعه جاره الإسكاف فلما وصل إلى داره قال له الإمام أبو حنيفة أترانا أضعناك قال لا بل حفظت ورعيت جزاك الله خيرا عن صحبة الجوار ورعايته ولله علي أن لا أشرب بعدها خمرا فتاب من يومه ولم يعد إلى ما كان عليه انتهى
قلت: سبحان الله ! -على فرض  صحة  هذه القصة عن أبي حنيفة -ماأعظم أخلاق العلماء ، ، وماأقربهم من الناس وأرحمهم لهم ،وبهذه الأخلاق سادوا 
فليتنا نحرص على الإقتداء باّثارهم والتخلق بأخلاقهم ، وكما يقول الشاعر عنترة بن شداد:
لايحمل الحقد من تعلو به الرتب ***** ولاينال العلا من طبعه الغضب

----------


## لامية العرب

قصة رائعة تنم عن خلق كريم حمل بهذا الإسكافي من الوحل الى العذب
هكذا يجب أن تكون أخلاقنا 
بورك النقل يا سارة

----------


## أمل*

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ، وشكرا على التشجيع

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا أختنا سارة ، ومن كريم خلق أبي حنيفة - رحمه الله - ما رواه أبو عبد الله الصيمري في ((أخبار أبي حنيفة)) (ص67) قال :
(( أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد البزاز ، قال : ثنا مكرم ، قال : ثنا ابن مغلس، قال : ثنا يحيى بن أكثم ، قال : سمعت ابن داود يقول : أراد ابن هبيرة أبا حنيفة على قضاء الكوفة فأبى وامتنع فحلف ابن هبيرة إن هو لم يفعل ليضربنه بالسياط على رأسه ، فقيل لأبي حنيفة فقال : ضربه لي في الدنيا أسهل علي من مقامع الحديد في الآخرة ، والله لا فعلت ولو قتلني ، فحكى قوله لابن هبيرة ، فقال : بلغ من قدره أن يعارض يميني بيمينه ، فدعاه فقال شفاها وحلف له إن لم يل ليُضربنَّ على رأسه حتى يموت ، فقال له أبو حنيفة : هي موتة واحدة ، فأمر به فضرب عشرين سوطًا على رأسه فقال أبو حنيفة : اذكر مقامك بين يدي الله فإنه أذل من مقامي بين يديك ولا تهددني فإني
أقول لا إله إلا الله والله سائلك عني حيث لا يقبل منك جوابًا إلا بالحق فأومأ إلى الجلاد أن أمسك وبات أبو حنيفة رضي الله عنه في السجن فأصبح وقد انتفخ وجهه ورأسه من الضرب فقال ابن هبيرة : إني قد رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في النوم وهو يقول لي : أما تخاف الله تضرب رجلا من أمتي بلا جرم وتهدده فأرسل إليه فأخرجه واستحله )).
فأين الذين باعوا دينهم بعرض من الدنيا قليل .

----------


## أمل*

فقال : ضربه لي في الدنيا أسهل علي من مقامع الحديد في الآخرة ، والله لا فعلت ولو قتلني
.وجزاك بمثله، بهذه الأخلاق سادوا ، التقوى والورع وخشية الله والصبر وشجاعة النفس وجرأة القلب.،اللهم أصلح قلوبنا وأحوالنا واهدنا إلى الصراط المستقيم

----------

